# Lemur keeps loosing connection.... Should i switch to TouchOSC, or anything else ?



## Sakamacheee (Nov 14, 2021)

Hello,

Well known issue... I can't have a full session (Cubase) without loosing connection to Lemur from time to time...

So... i've spent so much time programming my template... a whole year (didn't know anything about Lemur nor midi CC... nothing...). More than a thousand "shortcuts", to almost every functions in Cubase... and a 24 mix console... and... and... and...
A bit "too much", but excellent to learn and explore a DAW...

But... now, going crazy... it works... then stops... then suddenly some window open up in Cubase... "ooooh... lemur's back, now !"...



So... is there any other program that may be stable and not looses connection ?...

Thanks for helping me... have a good day/night...

BTW : using W11 ; Cubase 10.5 ; Android. Same problem while on W10.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 15, 2021)

Been there, so I feel your pain, but I think the answer to that is 'yes', unfortunately. It'll sting for a bit, but you'll be glad you did. 

Lemur at this point is just too much of a headache, so something like TouchOSC or Open Stage Control are the way to go, if you ask me.


----------



## Sakamacheee (Nov 15, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Been there, so I feel your pain, but I think the answer to that is 'yes', unfortunately. It'll sting for a bit, but you'll be glad you did.
> 
> Lemur at this point is just too much of a headache, so something like TouchOSC or Open Stage Control are the way to go, if you ask me.


Thank you, have you any idea of which one may be the most "user friendly" to go ?... Also with kind of large users community to get help if needed ?


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 15, 2021)

You might want to check out metagrid. V2 (which will have midi faders) is supposed to be releasing before the end of the month.

It also has a ton of advantages over generic controller apps. It can send keyboard shortcuts, plus there's *native* DAW integration for most of the major DAWs (i.e. no keyboard shortcuts are even necessary - you have direct access to every assignable command if the DAW is supported). It also can be assigned to shortcuts that work with literally any program on your machine. And actions can be tied together to create custom macros.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 15, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> You might want to check out metagrid. V2 (which will have midi faders) is supposed to be releasing before the end of the month.



Is Metagrid on Android yet? No, right?


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 15, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Is Metagrid on Android yet? No, right?


Ah, no not yet as far as I'm aware, my bad... It does work with windows FYI though...


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 15, 2021)

Sakamacheee said:


> Thank you, have you any idea of which one may be the most "user friendly" to go ?... Also with kind of large users community to get help if needed ?


TouchOSC is my current favorite, but I've heard lots of good things about Open Stage Control as well. 
Here's a thread on that btw; https://vi-control.net/community/th...l-an-alternative-to-lemur-and-touchosc.72643/

OR you could ask @jononotbono what he's been up to with his überfancy touchscreen project.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 15, 2021)

Yeah, probably unfortunately.

Looks like it was last updated early 2018, on iOS at least. Bit of a risk going all-in on software that's been (seemingly) abandoned by the devs.

FWIW, TouchOsc has seen a recent jump to version 2 and is currently receiving active updates.


----------



## mburellmusic (Nov 15, 2021)

I've been using Lemur for 6 years and rarely had a disconnection. Not sure why some people struggle with it while for others it's the most reliable piece of software in their studio. The MIDI Kinetics guys have a long list of troubleshooting steps. Have you checked them out? https://support.midikinetics.com/knowledge-base/troubleshooting-midi-connections/


----------



## Sakamacheee (Nov 15, 2021)

mburellmusic said:


> I've been using Lemur for 6 years and rarely had a disconnection. Not sure why some people struggle with it while for others it's the most reliable piece of software in their studio. The MIDI Kinetics guys have a long list of troubleshooting steps. Have you checked them out? https://support.midikinetics.com/knowledge-base/troubleshooting-midi-connections/


Thank you for the link. 

Maybe something's wrong with the Daemon ? I've opened it up in order to make this screenshot, and everything disappeared twice in less than a minute... and reappeared...




I was wondering if i had too many Midi ports, maybe ?... Don't know... PC In / Out 0 & 1 are used in Cubase as generic remote (only CC), while PC In/Out 2 to 4 are used in Cubase as Mackie Control.

Strange...


----------



## mburellmusic (Nov 16, 2021)

Try LoopBE30. People seem to have a lot of trouble with LoopMIDI, mainly because the customization aspects of it make it easy to make a mistake.


LoopBe30 - Provides up to 30 Virtual MIDI Ports


----------

